# 13 inch lathe weight?



## Ski (Apr 7, 2014)

Does anyone know what a 5 foot bed 13 inch south bend weighs? Quick change gear box. Might up from a 10L.Ski


----------



## LJP (Apr 8, 2014)

My 13" SB was about 1800 lbs. We lifted it off a trailer with a 1 ton chainfall.


----------



## Dale Barton (Apr 8, 2014)

My 1960 catalog shows a 13"x5' tool room lathe is 1995lb boxed weight and 1665lb crated weight.   New price is $2358.00


----------



## Ski (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks for the replies guys.Bought the lathe and have it on the trailer in the garage.Hopefully on the concrete tomorrow AM. The lathe is a 13 inch,5 foot bed model CL145B. SN# 15840T. Anyone know the aproximate build date?  It is replacing a 3 1/2 foot bed 1965 10L which I have sold. This lathe doesn't have the threaded spindle but not sure what the proper name of it is,someone? The chucks have 3 pins that are locked into the spindle? Which reminds me of another question.I use collets a lot but do not know what I need to use them with this lathe. Can somone clue me in? I have a set 5c for the 10L. It came with 2 chucks,A 3 jaw cuchman and a 4 jaw Rohm. lathe came out of a high school originally 10 years ago and into the shed where I found it. It is a hard bed with 0 noticable wear on the ways.The original scraping marks can be seen on the saddle and compound/ crosslide but faintly.It has kissed the jaws of a chuck a few times as well.I have most of that filed/ stoned off already.I ran it while checking it out and it seemed pretty tight.Everything worked.It is wired for 220 single phase with a new motor and I also was given the 3 phase motor(original). I am going to refelt it after disassemble and cleaning and some repainting. It was oiled and greased but not with the right oil. If anyone can clue me in about the collet situation I would appreciate it.If anyone has what I need for collet use,let me know.I will post pics tomorrow or Saturday.Maybe I should have started a new topic on this? Thanks ahead,Ski


----------



## rafe (Apr 16, 2014)

Post a picture or 10 ...sounds good


----------



## Ski (Apr 16, 2014)

rafe said:


> Post a picture or 10 ...sounds good


I started another whole post on it as I am going to do pics while I get this fixed up. I titled it" 13 x 5 ". Thanks and check it out.Ski


----------

